# Windows 7 RTM 64bit - Programme starten nicht



## Hildebrandt 17 (23. August 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe auf einen meiner PC sowohl Win 7 RC1 und jetz das RTM 64bit (original MSDN iso) installiert. Das Problem war in beiden fällen, dass wenn man Programme startet, diese meistens nicht starten. Dass sieht so aus, dass bei Doppelclick die "Sanduhr" erscheint und dann nichts geschieht. *Schaut man in den Taskmanager, sieht man, dass die Prozesse laufen, aber ohne Aktivität*!
Beispiel: "firefox.exe*32 - 3.072k"

Andere betroffene Programme sind z.B. Winrar, notepad++ oder der Fallout 3 Installer.
Allerdings funktionieren manche Programme ganz normal wie z.B. Alle Windows internen Programme, IE, VLC oder das Catalyst Control Center.
*UAC ist deaktiviert*, "Als Administrator Ausführen" und Kompatiblitätseinstellungen ohne Erfolg probiert.

Systemprofil:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450
Asus P5Q Mainboard
ATI 4870 512mb, Catalyst 9.8 (bzw vorher 9.7)
4x2gb DDR2-800 Ram (memtest OK)
Asus Xonar Dx (Aktueller Beta Win7 Treiber)
Sonstiges: Avira Antivir, Java und Flash; VT und Execution Bit im Bios deaktiviert

Ich bin dankbar für Lösungsvorschläge


----------



## shyne (3. September 2009)

Ich ebenfalls. Das Problem ist aktuell. Bei mir tritt das auf, wenn ich mir Videos anschaue oder sowas... Eine Regelmäßigkeit lässts ich dennoch nicht feststellen. Habe das Problem aber nie direkt nach einem Neustart. Weiss Jemand Rat?


----------



## Andre123 (16. September 2009)

Hab das gleiche Problem, allerdings gehts bei mir wenn ich "als Administrator ausführen" betätige...

Hab heute Windows 7 Professional vonner Schule bekommen und frisch erneut installiert ... Am Anfang alles normal, allerdings nachdem die Betatreiber von meiner Asus Xonar D2 drauf kamen läuft das nicht mehr richtig ...

Ich denke mal da liegt der Fehler!


----------



## shyne (17. September 2009)

Nur, dass ich sowas nicht habe 

Aber das mitm Admin mussi auch mal probieren. 

Schade, dass keiner die Ursache kennt.


----------



## Stormbringer (20. September 2009)

hab dasselbe problem - und es liegt eindeutig an dem xonar treiber.


----------



## shyne (24. September 2009)

die soundkarte? sowas habe ich nicht!
habe aber ein asus board


----------



## shyne (28. September 2009)

boahr, das wird immer schlimmer, son beschissenes und dummes problem. ich komme nicht drauf, worans liegt. habe schon öfters versucht i-welche prozesse zu killn nachdem das passiert is im win betrieb, aber i-wann gibts absturz und das wars (weil ich wohl zu viel gekillt habe )

aber son dummes problem sollte in DEM NEUEN WIN 7 echt nicht sein... vor allem, das is schon seit vista bekannt.

meine güte, das geht mir so unglaublich auf den sack!

PS: Als Admin starten bringt nix.

*PS2: welche datei/welcher prozess is es denn von der soundkarte? ich habe diese halt nicht, aber evtl. verwendet ein anderes gerät einen ähnlichen treiber oder sowas.*


----------



## Stormbringer (29. September 2009)

bei mir sind das die beiden hsmgr tasks... hab sie aus dem systemstart entfernt.


----------



## shyne (30. September 2009)

ka, sowas habe ich nirgends. aber habe auch paar sachen ausgeschaltet und es scheint zu laufen, bis jetzt. wobei ich nich glaube, dass das problem gelöst ist... kommt bestimmt wieder.


----------



## Stormbringer (30. September 2009)

bin mir sicher das es ein treiberproblem ist. seven läuft bei mir verdammt gut.
(nur bit tyrannt will nicht mehr)


----------



## shyne (1. Oktober 2009)

ja aber welches zum teufel. vor allem, das tritt einfach manchmal auf nach einer zeit mit thunerbird oder FF... (bzw, bei diesen progs merke ich das besonders, weil ich sie ständig nutze). ich finds einfach nicht raus. 

utorrent is für mich das beste.


----------



## Stormbringer (1. Oktober 2009)

mein tip, neu aufsetzen und vor jedem installierten gerät die kiste auf herz und nieren prüfen - hab ich genauso gemacht.


----------



## shyne (2. Oktober 2009)

huiiii ^^ also so viel zeit ist echt nicht. lieber hin und wieder neustarten während ich aufs klo gehe  
naja, irgendwann werde ich aber 7 ja ehe neu aufsetzen, weil der rc ausläuft und dann hauts hoffentlich auch hin


----------



## Stormbringer (2. Oktober 2009)

beu mir läuft die final schon... msdn sei dank.


----------



## shyne (3. Oktober 2009)

Sprichst du von etwas legalem?


----------



## Klutten (3. Oktober 2009)

Windows 7 Professional (deutsch) gibt es bereits in der finalen Version über MSDN-AA für Studenten. Das ganze sogar gratis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Oktober 2009)

shyne schrieb:


> Sprichst du von etwas legalem?


 
Die RTM kann man ganz legal bekommen, wie Klutten schon gesagt hat.
Dass man sie auch illegal bekommen kann, ist eine andere Sache und steht hier nicht zur Diskussion.


----------



## Stormbringer (3. Oktober 2009)

nur um das klarzustellen: ich habe den msdn zugang über meinen arbeitgeber.


----------



## shyne (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin auch Student, wo kriege ich das her?


----------



## Katamaranoid (16. Januar 2010)

shyne schrieb:


> utorrent is für mich das beste.



ja, aber das lässt sich iwie bei mir nicht mehr installieren...
immer wenn ich auf "Fertig" Klicke bleibt das fenster offen und nix passiert...


----------



## shyne (17. Januar 2010)

> ja, aber das lässt sich iwie bei mir nicht mehr installieren...
> immer wenn ich auf "Fertig" Klicke bleibt das fenster offen und nix passiert...



ich nehme meistens einfach die exe datei von alten installationen. utorrent braucht eig keine installation. und es läuft super...

du kannst au einfach nach einer portable version suchen


----------



## Katamaranoid (17. Januar 2010)

shyne schrieb:


> ich nehme meistens einfach die exe datei von alten installationen. utorrent braucht eig keine installation. und es läuft super...
> 
> du kannst au einfach nach einer portable version suchen



komischerweise läuft es mit kompatibilitäts modus...
aber beim dl stand, das es Win 7 tauglich is


----------



## shyne (17. Januar 2010)

ich nutze immernoch die testversion von win 7 und bei mir funzt und tat es immer


----------



## Katamaranoid (19. Januar 2010)

shyne schrieb:


> ich nutze immernoch die testversion von win 7 und bei mir funzt und tat es immer



Naja, Kompatibilitäts modus is ja auch OK.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2010)

shyne schrieb:


> ich nutze immernoch die testversion von win 7 und bei mir funzt und tat es immer


 
Die wird aber bald nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## shyne (20. Januar 2010)

hab noch keine warnung, also hat das ja noch zeit ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Januar 2010)

Kommt im März.


----------



## shyne (20. Januar 2010)

^^ dann passt das ja


----------



## frameone (31. März 2010)

Ich habe das selbe Problem!
Original Win7 Ultimate 64bit OEM und ein Asus-Board.

Heute gerade wieder. Programme gehen nicht auf, nur der Prozess aber kein Window-Handle dazu, als würde das System auf irgendwas "warten". Im dem Zustand reagiert dann auch Firefox eine zeit lang nicht, nach ca. 0,5-2,3 min gehts dann wieder und alles was ich vorher angeklickt hab, geht nun auf mit einem Schlag auf.

Anfangs dachte ich, dass das System nicht stabil läuft aber nach diversen und stundenlangen Stability-Tests der Hardware weiß ich einfach nicht mehr weiter. Schon mehrmalige Neuinstallationen, einmal so oft Win aktiviert, dass ich es am Telefon wieder freischalten musste. Mit und ohne Win-Updates probiert, es tritt immer wieder spontan aber min. 2 Mal in der Woche auf...

Freut mich aber, dass ich mit den Problem nicht allein da stehe


----------



## shyne (1. April 2010)

Hmmm seit dem Upgrade auf die VOllversion und jetzt nach Neuinstallation sowieso - keine Probleme mehr... Win 7 hat manchmal seine EIgenartigkeiten. Kann man wohl nichts machen... Wenn ein Prozess mal gestorben ist, hatte ich keine Chance die Anwendung ohne Neustart zu starten (dann startete tatsächlich wieder nur der Prozess im Hintergrund)


----------

